# Ich komm bei dieser Silberschrift ne weiter...



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Also ich hab vorkurzem eine Silberschrift gemacht nach einem Englischem Tutorial aber jetzt komme ich nicht weiter.
Könntet ihr vieleicht das zuende führen?Hier erstmal das was ich nicht verstehe:
Alle Effekte zusammen gruppieren wenn wir sie so zurechtgerückt
haben wie wir es wollten ...


um dies zu erreichen erstellen wir eine neue ebene über unserer
Textebene.


Vergewissere dich, dass du die Textebene ausgewählt hast bevor du
mit den weiteren schritten vortfährst...


klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Textebene und wähle in
dem erscheinenden Kontextmenü den punkt "ebene rastern" aus


nun ordne die Textebene und die eben erstellte transparente ebene
über allen anderen an. (ziemlich frei übersetzt *hehemm*)


danach füge diese beiden ebenen zusammen.


jetzt haben wir das Erscheinungsbild von allen ebeneneffekten aber
wir können auch feststellen, dass sie alle verschwunden zu sein 
scheinen.


Das ist Gut. Nun können wir auf unsere Textebene klicken und
einen neuen, frischen Schlagschatten hinzufügen dies hat den
Vorteil, dass alle anderen Einstellungen nun nicht mehr davon
Beeinträchtigt werden.

 


Könntet ihr mir das das Entresultat zeigen.Bzw. wie ich das genau mache!??

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## gcaruso (4. Mai 2003)

ein link zum tutorial währe vieleicht übersichtlicher..


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

http://www.teamphotoshop.com/photoshop/tutorials/text/chromebase_6/tut_chrome.php


----------



## killkrog (4. Mai 2003)

Ist net dein ernst oder?
Sind doch überall Bilder dabei!
Du musst doch eigentlich nur alles machen, was man auf den Bildchen sieht.


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Lies erstmal bevor du eine Finger über die Tastatur streifst.
Ich hab ja alle schon gemacht bis auf den letzten Schritt und da sind keine Bild!
Und mach mich net so an!

Wenn du nicht helfen willst dann antworte erst gar nicht!


----------



## Pudig (4. Mai 2003)

*Hmmm*

Hmm, liegt das nur an mir oder können mehrere nicht auf die Seite zugreifen?

Pudig


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Kiegt an die URL geht!Also bei mir!


----------



## Homie25 (4. Mai 2003)

Also so sieht es bei mir aus!!Wieß nicht ob es dein erwünschter Effekt war?


----------



## killkrog (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *Lies erstmal bevor du eine Finger über die Tastatur streifst.
> Ich hab ja alle schon gemacht bis auf den letzten Schritt und da sind keine Bild!
> Und mach mich net so an!
> ...



Hätte ich dich anmachen wollen, sähe das ganz anders aus.
Ausserdem steht genau dorten, was du machsen sollst. Oder peilste kein Englisch? Eigentlich verdienst du es ja nicht, dass man dir hilft...
Du sollst eine neue Ebene machen. Diese legst du unter deine Ebene mit all den Effekten, dann verbindest du die zwei Ebenen. Ui, schau an, schau an, wir haben plötzlich eine Ebene, die genauso aussieht aber keine Filter mehr benutzt. Genau wie es imm Tutorial beschrieben ist. Anschließend soll man nochmal einen leichten Schlagschatten drüberlegen. Fertig.


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

@Killgrog
Danke das du mir geholfen hast obwohl ich so war,achja ich peile English mein Problem ist das wie!

@Homie25 THX
Weist du was bei mir noch fehlte??

@Killgrog
Diese legst du unter deine Ebene mit all den Effekten, dann verbindest du die zwei Ebenen-->Das ist mein Problemkind
Kannst du mal genau sagen wie ich das machen soll!Aber ohne Anmache  

Ciao und thx Pitri


----------



## Homie25 (4. Mai 2003)

Verbinden von Ebenen

Also das ist ganz leicht und zwar klickst du dann auf Ebene1 und schau zu, dass du auch diese ausgewählt hast, dann einfach strg+e drücken, that's it!!!!


----------



## Dick Starbuck (4. Mai 2003)

*STRG-E*

:RTFM:


----------



## Homie25 (4. Mai 2003)

Zwei dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Also ich hab eine neue Ebene über die Ebene mit allen Effecten erstellt,aber wenn ich die dann verinde hat er trotzdem noch alle Effeckte!

@Dick...das mit dem STRG+E weis ich brauchst dich net aufzuregen!


----------



## Tim C. (4. Mai 2003)

> _killkrog schrieb:_Du sollst eine neue Ebene machen. Diese legst du *unter deine Ebene mit all den Effekten*, dann verbindest du die zwei Ebenen.





> _Du hast gemacht_:Also ich hab eine neue Ebene *über die Ebene mit allen Effecten* erstellt...



A <-> B *KONTRAST*


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

@leuchte, das ist ziemlich egal, wo die Ebene liegt.

@Waterstorm, was geht nicht? Erstelle einfach eine Ebene,
verbinde die mit deiner Text Ebene und drück [STRG] + E,
die Effekte werden dann "geschluckt" und sind nicht 
mehr auf der Ebene vorhanden.


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

ohhh ooooooooops 

Jetzt meine letzte Frage wie bekomme ich das hin,dass ich nur den Text(Schrift)habe und nicht den weißen Hintergrun??


----------



## Homie25 (4. Mai 2003)

STRG+Mausklick auf die Ebene mit dem Text, aber muss alles zusammen liegen, d.h alle Effekte in einer Ebene. Dann einfach kopieren und auf eine neue Ebene setzen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Erstelle eine Neue Ebene, diese wird einen
transparenten Hintergrund haben, wenn Du
dann die beiden Ebenen verbindest,
ist der Hintergrund transparent.

Bzw. lösch die Hintergrundebene, sofern der Text nicht auf der
Hintergrundebene ist.


MfG smallb


----------



## killkrog (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *@leuchte, das ist ziemlich egal, wo die Ebene liegt.*



Nope, Leuchte und ich haben Recht. Es werden die Eigentschaften der unteren Ebene angenommen, daher muss die Transparente nach unten.


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Ok es hat alles geklappt THX @ den dir mir geholfen haben.

Hier das Entprodukt!
Aber irgentwie klappt das nicht mit dem das kein Hintergrund da ist!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *Nope, Leuchte und ich haben Recht. Es werden die Eigentschaften der unteren Ebene angenommen, daher muss die Transparente nach unten. *


Das mag bei Euch so sein, ich habe es getestet
und es war egal, wo wie und weshalb die Ebenen liegen
und verbunden sind. Die Effekte wurde jedesmal "verschluckt".

MfG smallb


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Mit der Transparenz klappt es nicht.Also ich meine das ich nur den Text habe!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Ist dein Text auf der weißen Hintergrundebene oder allein stehend?

MfG smallb


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Auf einer extra Ebene!Die Hintergrund Ebene hab ich schon gelöscht!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Das hast du noch eine andere Ebene unter der Text Ebene,
bei der der Hintergrund weiß ist.

MfG smallb


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Schau dir es am besten selbst mal an!


----------



## killkrog (4. Mai 2003)

Ist doch transparent...
Du musst halt aufpassen, dass du das im richtigen Format speicherst...
Bei gif's kann zB einer der 256 Slots auf transparent gestellt werden.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Der Hintergrund ist Transparent...

(schlechte Qualität)


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

mhh ok erstens wie speichere ich es richtig?
zweitens)Wie kann ich die Qualtät verbessern?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Datei -> Für Web speichern...
Für Gif Einstellung 1 nehmen, bessere Qualität
bekommst du durch mehr Farben, der Schatten wird weiß unterlegt.

Für PNG-24 Einstellung 2 nehmen,der Schatten wird
keinen weiß unterlegten Hintergrund haben.

MfG smallb


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

ok danke aber kannst du mir mal zeigen wie du es meinst mit mehr Farben und wie du es machst?


----------



## Tim C. (4. Mai 2003)

Die "miese" Qualität entsteht dadurch, dass GIF zwar ein sehr bequemens Bildformat ist, wenn man Transparenz in seinen Bilder braucht, jedoch unterstütz das Format nur 256 Farben. Also speicher die ganze Geschichte mal als PNG dann solltest du auch eine bessere Qualität erzielen können.



> ok danke aber kannst du mir mal zeigen wie du es meinst mit mehr Farben und wie du es machst?


DAS kann jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *ok danke aber kannst du mir mal zeigen wie du es meinst mit mehr Farben und wie du es machst? *


Bei Gif kannst du auswählen, wie viele Farben du nehmen
möchtest. Wenig Farben -> kleine Dateigröße


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *Ok das hab ich alle verstanden.
> Aber wie ich jetzt nur die Schrift hab auch blos wenn ich das öffne ist trotzdem ein weißer Hintergrund! *


Dann guck mal unter *Bearbeiten -> Voreinstellungen -> Transparenz & Farbumfang-Warnung*
wie deine Einstellungen sind, sollten so sein:

//edit: Was, wo ist dein Post hin?...
//edit2: Okay. Schwere Geburt


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Ja ok soweit klappt alles.
So jetzt besteht nur noch das Problem mit der Transparenz.
Wenn ich mein "Bild" öffne ist trotzdem ein weißer Hintergrund zu sehen,kann es sein das ich irgentetwas vergessen hab?

P.s:Hab ihn umgeschrieben mir hat der Satzbau nicht gefallen! 
Ne jetzt mal ernst Mythos hat den Beitrag gelöscht und sagte
ich soll ihn so umschreiben das man ihn versteht!


DANKE

Ich post dann noch einmal das Endergebniss!

[Edit]Mythos was hast du schon wieder edidiert?


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Bin fast fertig nur noch ein Problem(LoL das hab ich auch schon vor den anderen Probs gesagt).
Also ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich für ne Option auswählen soll wenn in dem Englischen Tut steht:"Blend Mode:Screen".Was heist das Screen nei Adobe?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Blend Mode:Screen = Ebenen Modus:Negativ Multiplizieren


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

Naja hab ein bischen herum  experimentiert schau selbst und sag wie du es findest!Ach du hast was gut und überhaupt big THX!


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Waterstorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sag wie du es findest!



So leid es mir tut.
Auszug aus:Regeln zum Posten in der Grafik-Sektion  

*Dies ist kein Showroom*

In diesem Forum hier geht es ausschliesslich um die technischen Aspekte von Photoshop: Sachen wie "Bewertet mal mein Bild" oder "Wie findet ihr das?" sind hier definitiv fehl am platze. 

Wir haben aus organisatorischen Gründen hier keine solchen "Showrooms" mehr, Threads mit falschem Inhalt werden von uns Mods ohne Vorwarnung geclosed oder gelöscht. Und darüber wird nicht diskutiert. Weder im Forum noch per PN.


----------



## Waterstorm (4. Mai 2003)

So ich habs weggemacht!Das wusste ich nicht also noch nicht!
Aber trotzdem wie sah es aus?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2003)

Wenn ich Dir das sagen würde, müsste ich dich dich umbringen.  
Bitte um Verständnis  

Bis denn dann und noch viel Spaß hier!


----------



## gcaruso (5. Mai 2003)

hehe


----------



## Christoph (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *Wenn ich Dir das sagen würde, müsste ich dich dich umbringen.
> *



das hast du recht


----------



## Waterstorm (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *Wenn ich Dir das sagen würde, müsste ich dich dich umbringen.
> Bitte um Verständnis
> 
> Bis denn dann und noch viel Spaß hier! *




Du kannst doch ruhig sagen wes doch eh kener wie es aussah bzw. wes keiner das ich es hier gepostet habe!


----------



## Waterstorm (5. Mai 2003)

Mal ne Frage wie soll ich diesen schritt machen:"Danach laden wir Kanal #4 in die aktive Ebene und entfernen die überflüssigen Bestandteile des Bildes. Erstelle eine neu Ebene über den Text und fülle sie mit einer Farbe Deiner Wahl und stellen dann den Ebenenmodus auf Farbig nachbelichten"


----------

